# Killing Snakeheads in the Gheenoe on VERSUS



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif].


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love that show! Congrats!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i will look far better on the show than you will...trust me.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> i will look far better on the show than you will...trust me.


  : ;D ;D


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I got my popcorn and drink. I'm ready for a great show!


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

That was a lot better show than the last one in my opinion. Thanks for the heads up! I enjoyed it. Nice looking Gheenoe too!

Jack


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice shorts Shane [smiley=hateputer.gif]


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> Nice shorts Shane [smiley=hateputer.gif]


And pink shirt ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

The guy in the Pink was not me, although i have a nice assortment of pinnk in the closet. 
I dont get it....red Columbia shorts....
Now these are nice


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Wish I had cable!! I hope I can catch the rerun on the internet sometime!! I bet it was great.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

That was a heck of a crew at the fish fry. ;D I let out a chuckle at 'the dance'.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i saw it today, good show


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks like you guys had a lot of fun doing the show nice work [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there a site on the internet for the show? I don't have Versus :-[


----------

